# Integrated strap/lugs...



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Do they make a watch less desirable?

What happens if you eff up the strap, or simply fancy a change?

(For context I'm considering an Aquis, but don't fixate in the specific watch!)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

ry ry said:


> Do they make a watch less desirable?


 Yes.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Davey P said:


> Yes.


 It's kinda how I feel at the moment.

Truth be told I may aswell have tacked 'change my mind' on the end of the title. Im struggling to see why I would buy a watch without the ability to switch the strap (sans paying comedy money for an OEM one).


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

What is an integrated strap watch ? Does that exist ?


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

gimli said:


> What is an integrated strap watch ? Does that exist ?


 I'm probably getting the terminology wrong - I'm a watch noob! :baby: 

I mean a watch where the lugs aren't a standard width apart, but are designed to take a custom endlink (Oris Aquis is an example - phonio in a pub, CBA to sort a picture, sorry)


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Are you talking about lugs with uneven/non-standard widths (17mm, 19mm, 21mm) or lugs with weird shapes and dimensions that only require OEM bracelets/straps ? Or both ?

They're 2 different things. :tongue:

For the uneven lugs you can find straps and bracelets for sale. They're not many as the "standard" ones but they're not hard to find.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Straps, for the most part, are easily alterable to fit. So no, it doesn't really bother me like it once did. It's annoying, yes, very, but it's not a deal breaker. I just figure with some scissors and a basic sewing kit I can alter something leather very simply.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

gimli said:


> Are you talking about lugs with uneven/non-standard widths (17mm, 19mm, 21mm) or lugs with weird shapes and dimensions that only require OEM bracelets/straps ? Or both ?
> 
> They're 2 different things. :tongue:
> 
> For the uneven lugs you can find straps and bracelets for sale. They're not many as the "standard" ones but they're not hard to find.


 I mean watches designed only to take the OEM strap.

I've shaved a mm off straps before to fit a bambino-style odd-numbered width, that's just mildly irritating, but watches that in a few years a broken strap will mean a lot more effort & expense to replace I find incredibly off-putting, no matter how good the watch itself is.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Are you talking about this one ? It's not hard to modify a strap to fit such lugs. You can even do it at home with a special and cheap strap cutting tool. Just be sure to buy a good quality strap.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

gimli said:


> Are you talking about this one ? It's not hard to modify a strap to fit such lugs. You can even do it at home with a special and cheap strap cutting tool. Just be sure to buy a good quality strap.


 Yes, but I was thinking more along these lines, if you catch my drift.

Leather or rubber possibly, if I fancied the DIY aesthetic. But I'm not sure I would be capable of cutting down a mesh or oyster bracelet to fit that.










What *is* the correct term for non-standard lugs like that, btw? I'm clearly getting it very wrong with this 'integrated' malarky :biggrin:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

gimli said:


> Are you talking about this one ? It's not hard to modify a strap to fit such lugs. You can even do it at home with a special and cheap strap cutting tool. Just be sure to buy a good quality strap.


 I've done such modding with nail clippers and $10 straps. Zero issues. That's how easy it truly is! I will advise scissors over clippers though, as straight lines fit better than curved ones. Lol


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I was only suggesting a solid strap because you are reducing the overall width and, therefore, the watch will "hang" on a reduced amount of fabric.

I don't think that such watches have a name but the straps might have a specific name...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ry ry said:


> Do they make a watch less desirable? YES
> 
> What happens if you eff up the strap, or simply fancy a change? :face-screaming-in-fear:


 not being able to fit generic straps to a watch limits choice and increases cost of ownership.

I am not a 'purist' if I want a blue baler twine macramé strap i'll bloody well fit one thanks :face-with-raised-eyebrow:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Its a bit typical of the Swiss industry at times... Oris make watches with features they know limits sales and Rolex make watches they can not supply. Maybe the entire industry should relocate out of the Cantons to Denmark.....If Carlsberg made luxury watches....


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

The one I'm really having trouble even wanting to attempt, and why I'm offering it for sale, is the Citizen Tsuno Bullhead. This strap is not fun and I'm not even sure it's changeable. There hole in the strap is very large as it fits over what looks to be some sort of metal shoulder.

I really need to take some time and have a go at it, if I decide not to sell it.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

For me personally, I now tend to avoid buying watches that have integrated straps unless the strap is built to last as long as the watch itself, or as near as dammit. This means, in effect, that I would tend to only buy watches with bespoke/integrated straps if the strap or bracelet is made from stainless steel or titanium. The cost of buying a replacement strap that is bespoke to a particular watch can be prohibitive for me, and I am not very dextrous with my hands when it comes to making my own. If a watch is sufficiently interesting or I like it very much then I might purchase it even if the strap is in need of replacement but the price would have to factor in the possible expense of buying a new strap.


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

@JayDeep How are you going with this watch now, how does it wear?

I've been looking at the green ones, they are supposed to be a limited edition of 1973, do you know if this is across the whole colour range or for each colour.

I'm tempted to et one but worry it might look a bit odd on the wrist.


----------

